# What’s the last game you finished?



## Neb (May 26, 2021)

It’s as the title suggests. What is the last game you finished?

Personally I just beat Trails of Cold Steel IV! What a great way to end a quadrilogy.


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

probably Sam and Max Save The World ( the remastered one!), went into it blind at first but now i'm a big sam and max fan and would definitely recommend! looking forward to the other 2 remasters coming up :]


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 27, 2021)

_Super Mario Sunshine_. I hadn't played this video game for numerous years, so I wanted to play it again and attempt to get 100℅ completion this time, but finding all the blue coins is a difficult task (especially since I've always hunted for them all on my own without ever consulting the internet. I only recently looked up the location of two shine sprites from Gelato Beach and Pianta Village, but that's it).

I managed to retrieve 117 shine sprites (out of the supposed 120). This is the most I've ever gotten though, so at least I defeated my old record of 101. If I had to rate this game, I'd probably give it a 7/10.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 27, 2021)

I just finished my second Golden Deer playthrough of Fire Emblem Three Houses. I think this is playthrough five or six . I am considering playing Black Eagles again before doing another Blue Lions playthrough to romance Dimitri. Though I haven’t finished Pokemon snap, so maybe I’ll wait so I can focus on one.


----------



## Romaki (May 27, 2021)

Uh... the last game I finished must have been Botw in like 2019, honestly. It's so bad, I have so many games to beat, but I just don't... too much animals to cross. xD


----------



## vanivon (May 27, 2021)

i beat pokemon gaia around a week or so ago! i'm honestly really bad at beating games and my backlog is huge so i'm surprised i crunched through it as fast as i did


----------



## EerieCreatures (May 27, 2021)

I just finished playing a game called Goetia, a neat little mystery game! Not a very long game, but I had a lot of fun. c: The last bigger game I finished was Fire Emblem Three Houses, and I'm very close to finishing my second playthrough of that, though I'm hesitating because I don't want it to end yet. xD


----------



## Ichiban (May 27, 2021)

tales of berseria, it scratched my action rpg itch


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 28, 2021)

The last game I finished was *Super Mario Galaxy* in the *Super Mario 3D All-Stars* compilation, which I ended up 100%ing. That was back on April 24 (100%ing it happened on May 2), just haven't played anything new lately.


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2021)

I finished Hitchhiker: A Mystery Game on Switch. The graphics were_ really _bad, but the story was surprisingly engaging! It's one of those rare mysteries that's not too obvious or vague.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 30, 2021)

I think the last game I finished was Roki! Its a adventure/puzzle game thats similar to point and click games but you can move the main character around. I really love this game, the story is super cool, the setting and music are beautiful, and the puzzles were actually kind of challenging haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2021)

Pokemon Shield.  It was the final playthrough of the game I’m going to do with a full team of shinies.  Now I’m ready for Pokemon BD/SP and Pokemon Legends: Arceus.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 4, 2021)

Mega Man Zero 3. I got the Zero/ZX Legacy Collection on a sale i while back but I just can't binge through all the games at once. I'll probably do Zero 4 later this year.


----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 4, 2021)

I finally finished Dragon Quest XII a few weeks ago, after leaving it uncompleted for a few years. I'm now working my way through the rest of the series; I've got 1 and 2 on iOS and I've got 6 and 9 DS cards lying around somewhere (I picked them up about 10 years ago in a Gamestation store, who remembers them before they closed down?!)


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 4, 2021)

Coffee Talk! I play a lot of games and half of them are sandbox simulation games with no end, so it is relatively rare for me to complete a game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2021)

Last saw credits on the Heavensward expansion for FFXIV, but I wouldn’t consider that beaten since there’s more expansions to catch up with. So I guess Astro’s Playroom was the last game I beat beat.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 9, 2021)

Night in the Woods~Such a cool game


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 9, 2021)

I finished playing Donkey Kong Country 2. I really enjoy that game, its hard but it was still fun.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 9, 2021)

Not including games that I've already beaten once before, the last game I finished was Persona 5 Strikers.  Very fantastic game and sequel to Persona 5!   

Otherwise it would be my 69th Terraria playthrough, I've lost count.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 9, 2021)

Streets of Rage 4. Not the type of game I normally play (nor am I great at), but it‘s a satisfying beat ‘em up once you understand how to do specific combos. Haven’t played on the hardest difficulty yet though.

Beautiful looking/sounding game with a great mix of different character play styles.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 9, 2021)

miitopia, technically. i completed the main storyline a few days ago, but i plan to keep playing a lot to also complete the journal and achievements.


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2021)

Just finished Sayonara Wild Hearts! Some of the level gimmicks were tough to control, but the stunning art style and music made up for it in spades.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 13, 2021)

catherine, extremely underrated game, its got a vibe and i like it


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 14, 2021)

Pokémon White was the last game I completed. I haven’t played a video game in forever that _could_ be completed. I typically play sports games like NHL and NCAA Football.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2021)

The last game that I finished was the GameCube version of _Resident Evil._

At first, I was struggling to remember what I had to do and it took a little bit of time to get accustomed to the ever-changing camera angles again. Well, I passed the game on normal mode, but I wasn't satisfied with the ending that I got. Primary reason was that I didn't save Rebecca in time! I forgot what room upstairs she was in, and by the time that I got there, she wasn't there, only a Hunter. As a result, the self-destruction unit also wasn't set off at the end, so both the mansion and the Tyrant freak still remained. Decided to pass it again, but in hard (assisting me was the infinite rocket launcher that I earned on a previous saved file). This time around I saved Rebecca, blasted the Tyrant to chunks and the mansion was blown up! (Ahahahahahaaaaahaaaa!!!! OK, sorry).

In summary, it's a pretty good videogame with an eerie atmosphere, although I don't think it's as frightening as it's usually made out to be. One thing that I am not too fond of though is how scarce ammunition seems to be (even on the normal mode). As a result, I had to regularly be dodging enemies since I kept running out of ammo (especially in the beginning).

I'd rate _Resident Evil _a 7/10 (satisfactory enough, but not as magnificent as the fourth installment).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 20, 2021)

Finished Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart early this morning, such a wonderful game that felt so good on PS5. Love the series and have played a majority of the games, so I was always going to be on board for this. Thinking about getting the Platinum Trophy since it looked like I was only three or four trophies off that didn't seem so hard to get.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)

Pokemon Uranium and Pokemon Shield!  It was my last time playing both of them and I had a lot of fun.  Now I’m all ready for Pokemon BD/SP and Pokemon Legends: Arceus.


----------



## a potato (Jun 20, 2021)

Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz HD! I love the SMB games, and even though Banana Blitz isn’t the best or my favorite, it was still a lot of fun! I didn’t remember it being this frustrating. I’m super excited for SMB Banana Mania later this year! That will be so much fun.


----------



## dude98 (Jul 19, 2021)

Miitopia.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 19, 2021)

I finally got around to beating the elite four in Let's Go Eevee. Needless to say they were easy lol but it was still a fun game. Now I gotta finish catching the rest of the Pokemon for my Dex.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

Sakura wars on the ps4/ps5
Though I still need a couple more trophies and I'm almost done with those too!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 20, 2021)

Coffee Talk. It’s a visual novel game, you work at a cafe and make drinks for the people, orcs, elves, etc that come in and learn about them by talking to them. You have to discover all the different drink mixes (there are coffee based drinks, tea based drinks, green tea based drinks, Cocoa based drinks, and milk based drinks) those are the categories and you have to mess around with the ingredients to try and discover specific recipes. I played through it a couple times to discover all the drinks


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 20, 2021)

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1+2. I 100% all sessions in 1, 2, and free skate. I hop on every now and then to do some challenges.

I wanna recreate Blackbelly Skatepark from Splatoon in create a park, but I keep putting it off.

Not long before THPS I finally completed Mario Galaxy in the 3D collection.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 20, 2021)

Bratz Forever Diamondz for gamecube lol


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 20, 2021)

I ended up beating *Watch Dogs: Legions* this past Sunday. 'twas a solid game.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 22, 2021)

I finished all the story campaigns in *Wildermyth*. But I've fallen in love with the game so I keep (re)playing it. 

The game is still fun to replay because the story and combat are procedurally generated, which means no two campaigns I play are identical. Wildermyth scratches my RPG itch very nicely.  I love the turn-based combat and the customizable characters. Because Wildermyth is very much character and narrative driven, I've become very fond of many of my characters. I like that I can save my best loved characters to the legacy, which allows me to play a new campaign with them with a different party. 

Rather than say Wildermyth is the last game I finished, it might be more accurate to say it's the game I'll never finish. And I say that happily. ♥


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2021)

I finally completed The House In Fata Morgana: Dreams of The Revenants Edition. The prequel and sequel included in this package are a bit dull, but the base game is absolutely incredible. It’s without a doubt one of the best visual novels I’ve ever played. The sound test and art gallery were nice additions too.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 22, 2021)

The last game I finished was Wandersong! I got it a while ago and given that the game isn't actually that long it's a little silly how long it took me to finish it.  I had a lot of fun with the game, though! I got it while it was on sale at some point and it was so cute. I have a bad track record when it comes to finishing games so shorter ones like this are definitely my preference. There were definitely some aspects to the game that felt long/drawn out; there's a lot of dialogue and you have to mash the A button to get through it which can feel cumbersome (although not all the dialogue is mandatory to read!) and some of the puzzle platoformy spots before you reach the overseers can feel repetitive but the game is so cute and charming that that wasn't a massive deal. It's definitely an easy game that's meant to just be enjoyed vs something that you're going to need skill to get through but honestly I prefer those games! I probably won't play it again but it was a really sweet experience and I'm glad I got to play it at least once.


----------



## PacV (Jul 26, 2021)

Super Mario Galaxy 1. The game is just enjoyable and the ambience is just relaxing. Even when you're playing in a more “aggressive” level.

The ending is something i always found weird, but i like how it make the theory that everything gets restarted in Mario Universe.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 27, 2021)

Mario Land. I surprisingly loved it. And since it's so short and you can't save unless you have an emulator, I did it in one sitting.


----------



## vanivon (Jul 27, 2021)

i just beat rune factory frontier the other day! it was nice being able to finally go back and beat a game i've had in my backlog for. 8 entire years   it was a really good game overall (and i still have plenty more hours to put into the postgame), but the final boss was surprisingly & laughingly easy. kind of a shame


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 27, 2021)

Honestly, I can't even remember the last game I beat since I mostly play AC or shiny hunt Pokémon. Gosh, probably Pokémon Shield, actually, like right when it came out.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 12, 2021)

Pokémon Crystal's main game. I did get 7 badges in Kanto, but Blue is kind of terrifying, and Red is _extremely _terrifying_._


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 13, 2021)

recently i beat sm64 in a "no box" run i was doing.

as far as games i finished for the first time, though, a while back i finally managed to get through and finish professor layton and the curious village!


----------



## PacV (Aug 13, 2021)

Yoshi island. The final battle is something i always root for when playing this game. The music and Baby Bowser becoming a giant monster scene always give me chills (in a good way).


----------



## ellarella (Aug 14, 2021)

the remake of the first resident evil. it was alright! i liked the overall atmosphere and ambience, but the constant backtracking due the cramped inventory really sucked


----------



## shells (Aug 15, 2021)

Minecraft. I have never beat the stupid game in 8 years of my playing cause I get too lazy and abandon my worlds halfway through. Finally beat it earlier today with my friend.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2021)

Mistreils oarfish game, I'll beat it again today


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

Axiom Verge 2. Loved every second of it!


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 30, 2021)

New Super Mario Bros 2


----------



## azurill (Aug 30, 2021)

The last game I actually finished was Kingdom hearts 3. I have so many games I either need to finish or start. I keep using my limited play time on New Horizons.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2021)

New Super Mario Bros. U... over 3 years ago.
I have a tendency to.. abandon games.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 31, 2021)

Super Mario 64 (All Stars Switch). I beat it for the 10th time with only 70 stars. I only got 120 stars once.


----------



## Msskanira (Aug 31, 2021)

Just now realizing how few games I actually finish... yeesh. I think probably Pokemon Sword? Which was like 6~ months ago. At least. Maybe a year actually.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 1, 2021)

I beat two games yesterday. It's either Super Mario Bros (impulsively tried speedrunning, did it in 13 minutes) or getting every golden trophy in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## simp (Sep 1, 2021)

I just finished danganronpa goodbye despair and danganronpa killing harmony


----------



## xXJessXx (Sep 1, 2021)

The last game I have just recently completed, 100% achievements too, was Summer in Mara.
I really enjoy farming games and Summer in Mara was on my wishlist for a while. I managed to grab it during a sale and I’m so glad I finally did it. 
It was such a laid back game with plenty of missions to do, recipes to cook and crops to grow. It was just a simple game that has that childhood nostalgia to it.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Sep 3, 2021)

Last Saturday, I've finished Little Nightmares within 3,7 hours, and I'm considering to play it again anytime soon to hunt for the remaining achievements there.

The most recent, and so far only as well, game that I've finished with 100% achievements is The Henry Stickmin Collection. I'm very proud of myself for actually accomplishing that goal while initially thinking it wouldn't be easy, despite the fact that THSC really is a quite easy game


----------



## JemAC (Sep 3, 2021)

The last game I finished was either Pokemon X or Super Mario Sunshine which I played and completed a couple of months ago around the same time as each other,  both of which were replays as I hadn’t played either of them in quite a few years.

The last game that I completed for the first time was probably Pokemon Shield which I finished story wise last March, though I still play the game every now and then to shiny hunt. Since then I’ve mostly played AC games or a few more Mario games such as MK or a replay of Odyssey (which I completed a few years ago) but haven’t completed any of them yet recently.


----------



## Tao (Sep 4, 2021)

Monster Hunter Stories 2.

In terms of gameplay, I had near no complaints. Everything was a polished and more refined version of the first game, which is exactly what a sequel should do...BUT, it didn't have collectable lost Poogie's, so 0/10, worst game.


The narrative though, damn...I would have liked the game far more if it had been about 10 hours shorter. 
- Too much reiterating information for characters that weren't there. 
- Too much expo dump for returning characters which both didn't add anything to this games story or character development neither did it provide enough information for new players to really know the context of what they're talking about.
- Too much "wait, I forgot to tell you...", "It slipped my mind to ask you to...". Half of the quests felt like exactly what they were, padding between the significant bits.
- Generally too much focus on the first game. Did we need to know Navirou can go electric? Probably not, because the like 2 times he did it felt shoehorned in to show you he can. Did the player character from the first game need to be constantly mentioned? Not really, once or twice would have been enough since it played absolutely no impact. 

Like, I would have prefered they just got rid of all ties to the first game to prevent some of this tedious, drawn out and redundant writing, maybe save for Navirou so he's that Moogle type thing that appears in every game.


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 4, 2021)

The most recent game I beat was Final Fantasy 12: The Zodiac Age

It's definitely a really interesting game with a nice story.  The gambit system is very interesting since it lets you plan actions for your party in ways never before seen in RPGs (you program them to do certain actions when certain things happen, like cast Cure when a party members HP drops below 40%)  While its amazing, it also makes you feel like you are watching someone else play rather than playing yourself because you hardly ever need to do any manual inputs.  Still, great game though!


----------



## Neb (Sep 4, 2021)

I beat Night In The Woods last week. It’s an incredible indie game, but it ends a little sooner than I would’ve liked.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 15, 2021)

I just beat *The Last of Us Part II* tonight. It was a good game, though definitely not as good as the first game.


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Let's Go, Pikachu, depending on your definition of "finished." With Pokémon games, that definition gets murky. I didn't bother to fight the Master Trainers.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 16, 2021)

it was super mario odyssey to completion! I've been playing rune factory and genuinely did not expect to enjoy it as much as I am. The fighting part keeps it so much more engaging to me than other harvest moon-eque games! It's super fun and I'm really excited to finish that off as well.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 16, 2021)

Super Mario World


----------



## BakaRina (Sep 28, 2021)

Final Fantasy 7 remake.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2021)

I finished a free VN on Steam called Find Love or Die Trying and _wow. _I feel bad that I didn't pay for it. It's just over 4 hours long and is definitely worth playing. I went in, expecting to laugh at a cheesy crap dating sim, and finished the game feeling like I just watched a whole freaking movie. There's far more to it than it looks. I highly recommend. It's a mystery hidden gem. I literally could picture it as an anime.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 9, 2021)

I ended up beating *Metroid Dread* today. Fantastic game, I enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## dude98 (Oct 12, 2021)

Last game I remember beating was No More Heroes 3. Pretty fun game despite it's flaws


----------



## Flicky (Oct 12, 2021)

Most recent game I've completed fully is Super Lucky's Tale. Very fun little platformer.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 12, 2021)

My fiance and I just beat It Takes Two. I liked it a lot! Great coop game to play with a SO.


----------



## Neb (Oct 12, 2021)

I finished “What Remains of Edith Finch.” It’s a conflicting game to say the least.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 12, 2021)

Finished Super Mario Sunshine (3D All Stars on Switch) for the 3rd time. That game still feels hard to me and it just left me really frustrated.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 18, 2021)

100%ed Metroid Dread yesterday.


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 19, 2021)

The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles. I took my time and played it slowly. Might be my GOTY!


----------



## MinishMae (Oct 20, 2021)

I forget which I finished first, but I played Neo: The World Ends With You and Kingdom Hearts: Melody of Memory around the same time and beat them at roughly the same time! Though I was super excited for Neo, so I probably beat that one first haha


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 20, 2021)

The last game I've completed was Life is Strange: True Colors. An absolutely amazing and beautiful game that happens to be one of my all time favorite games overall.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 20, 2021)

What I beat last was Darksiders, I'm currently trying to finish Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm games.


----------



## jabajava01 (Oct 22, 2021)

GTA 5


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 1, 2021)

really need to finish some games smh... last one was Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze lol


----------



## xYubelx (Nov 7, 2021)

I have recently Re-Completed the Xenoblade saga of games, and currently working on Fire Emblem Three Houses (want all of the endings and marriages) as well as Code Vein and Need for Speed Heat.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 7, 2021)

once again 100%ed age of calamity - did the entire second wave of dlc over like, a couple days. wish there was more content to the game


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 7, 2021)

I just finished Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DX on the switch! It was a really good rpg game and I love that series.


----------



## Story (Nov 7, 2021)

Spiritfarer, I‘m still crying. ;-;

also WarioWare if that counts.


----------



## SnowHunterWing (Nov 7, 2021)

The latest game I've finished is Papers Please, which is probably a very niche game that no one on here has probably heard of. It's kinda a moral dilemma type game where you're a border guard and have to make ethical decisions based on people's backstories and the like. Some find it very boring because reaaally all you're doing is checking to see if papers are in order (correct dates, etc.), but I love how tense it gets towards the end. Very dissimilar to AC, but worth checking out.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 7, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (remake)
It were a pretty sad ending, I liked the game.


----------



## Jujuwah (Nov 19, 2021)

State of decay 2 lethal zone! i started a new save immediately as i want to collect all lethal boons

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021



SnowHunterWing said:


> The latest game I've finished is Papers Please, which is probably a very niche game that no one on here has probably heard of. It's kinda a moral dilemma type game where you're a border guard and have to make ethical decisions based on people's backstories and the like. Some find it very boring because reaaally all you're doing is checking to see if papers are in order (correct dates, etc.), but I love how tense it gets towards the end. Very dissimilar to AC, but worth checking out.



i keep giving up on this game because i suck at it lol i love it, its super interesting, my husband finished it but i still didn't. i'm gonna try again as i always fail it and get a bad ending ;(


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 19, 2021)

yokai watch 3, though theres still a ton of post game content i technically beat it since i finished the story


----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2021)

It was probably Deltarune Chapter 2 because I haven't started anything new since then.


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 20, 2021)

Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town

fully upgraded the town, not expecting a credit roll after that, and whoops there it goes.  i still haven't gotten married, haven't unlocked all the mounts and livestock, and i'm only in year two, so i'm not content stopping there, heh.  makes me glad they're releasing another update for it later this month!

other than that, the last game i finished was .... gosh i don't even remember.  wait, skyrim.  I beat alduin!  yet another game i still wanna continue playing.


----------



## that-writergirl (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m pretty sure it was Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies? I’m slowly making my way through the series and it’s PHENOMENAL (though DD wasn’t my favorite of those I’ve played.)


----------



## Holla (Nov 25, 2021)

Pokemon Yellow probably though that was a bit ago. Not sure what I'll complete next.


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 28, 2021)

this thread made me realize I have SEVERAL games I need to finish ;-;

but the most recent game I beat was a replay of fe:fates twoish months ago


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 28, 2021)

I beat a game called Hue, its a puzzle game where you collect colors and have to use them to get through doors that may be visible with one color, but not the other, while trying to find your mom.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 30, 2021)

Just finished La-Mulana! Didn't fully 100% the game as I was playing blind, but I got all the major items (weapons, sub-weapons, items, software, sacred orbs) and I also beat Hell Temple in the run which was... something.


----------



## shendere (Dec 8, 2021)

Last game I completely finished was Atelier Ryza, I have yet to start 2 I bought with it as well as a lot of other games I have waiting


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 27, 2021)

The latest game I beat was *Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door* (which I also ended up 100%ing). It's been over a decade since I last played through it, so I was really happy to finally take an opportunity to go through it again, and it still holds up super well years later.


----------



## chawwee (Dec 27, 2021)

I didn't 100% it but probably "No one lives in the lighthouse", very odd horror game


----------



## cup_of_mocha (Dec 28, 2021)

the walking dead final season by telltale! god i love that game and its whole franchise. the things i'd do to play the whole series for the first time again.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 28, 2021)

I 100% completed Donkey Kong 64. I am NEVER doing those painful mini games again. Looking at you Beaver Bother!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 28, 2021)

Just finished Roki and Lost in Random, I would recommend both games.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 29, 2021)

managed to finish spiritfarer today! technically i didn't 100% it, but when given the task that would end the game i went for that over my other tasks bc i was *emotionally* done with it lmao. would definitely recommend!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 29, 2021)

Got the 100% on _Baba is You_ after picking it up again recently. It's a fantastic puzzle game with a pretty unique concept. It took me many many hours in total because I refused to use guides but the later puzzles were absolutely mind breaking at times. Definitely one of the better puzzle games out there, would recommend.


----------



## Livia (Dec 31, 2021)

I just finished Anna's Quest. I'm bad at puzzle games, but was able to complete a lot of it without consulting a walkthrough. I really enjoyed it except I'm mad at the way it ended. I got 31/39 achievements. I'll have to replay it again sometime to get the ones I missed.


----------



## amemome (Jan 3, 2022)

I finished Frog Detective 2! It was very dizzying as are most first-person games to me (yay motion sickness) but I am proud to say I made it through without too much sickness.  It's such a silly and fun game. I recommend it for anyone who wants a short, cute narrative game.


----------



## Suntide (Jan 3, 2022)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. It's been a few months since I finished it, and I want to start the next game soon!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2022)

The last game I finished? The games I play can’t really be completed, as they’re mostly sports games. The last game I completed to 100% was The Dog Island. It’s a very underrated game. I wasn’t disappointed at all. I played the Wii version.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 4, 2022)

I just beat Pokemon Brilliant Diamond. My god that Champion kicked my butt like 20 times.


----------



## Neb (Jan 4, 2022)

Alright, so I finished 4 short games in the span of two days. Those being Off Peak, Awkward Dimensions, Hypnogagia: Boundless Dreams, and Dream Ending. None of them overstayed their welcome, which made playing all of them fairly enjoyable.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 4, 2022)

I finished (and 100%ed) *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD* last night. I only played SS once when it came out a decade ago, so it was definitely nice to replay it. The changes made in the remake were good and it's definitely a solid game. It's not in my top tier of Zelda games, but it is somewhere within the tier below it.


----------



## Calysis (Jan 4, 2022)

Just finished Tales from the Borderlands today! The first episode was pretty slow, but it definitely got better and more interesting as I played more.

I had also finished Borderlands, Borderlands 2, and Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel within the last couple of weeks as well, just before TftB. I'll be starting Borderlands 3 very soon, but after I go back to BL2 to complete the Fight for Sanctuary DLC since it preps you for BL3. I really like the Borderlands series a whole lot, haha. ^^;


----------



## vixened (Jan 4, 2022)

Omori, I got one of the endings a few months ago. I may do another playthrough to get the others


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 10, 2022)

I recently finished Brilliant Diamond, Metroid Dread, and Night in the Woods! LOVED Night in the Woods, its my newest obsession, and really enjoyed the other two as well.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 10, 2022)

Just finished Resident Evil 7 last night, that was the most Silent Hill like RE game ever. I have it on VR and it's a whole different game that way, absolutely terrifying.
Also, I started RE8 Village last night and it plays a lot more like RE4, I'm absolutely loving it so far.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2022



sleepydreepy said:


> I recently finished Brilliant Diamond, Metroid Dread, and Night in the Woods! LOVED Night in the Woods, its my newest obsession, and really enjoyed the other two as well.


I want to get into Night on the Woods but I'm so bad at rhythm games.


----------



## Merielle (Jan 10, 2022)

Completed (100%) Code: Realize ~Wintertide Miracles~ today! c: These games have gotten me through a lot over the past few years, so wrapping up the trilogy is definitely a tad bittersweet.  But it did a really good job of tying up some loose ends across the various routes/timelines (without overdoing it), and overall I'm very happy and satisfied with how the stories ended.  Plus, I'm still feeling a bit spoiled by the sheer amount of CGs as well as all the cute/funny scenes throughout.  ...Although thanks to some of the more serious emotional parts, I think my total cry count wound up at around 10.*  Great end to the series, much serotonin, I'm gonna love my faves forever okay—
*It's not a sad game by any stretch, I'm just a baby.


----------



## Misha (Jan 10, 2022)

I finished a playthrough of the first Ace Attorney game recently. Played through it with someone else, while I was doing most of the voices. We really enjoyed it! I think this is about the third time I played it myself, and I've watched quite a few playthroughs as well. I haven't finished playing through the series, so this was a very nice way to rekindle my interest in continuing them again - not that I needed much of a reason, they're great games.



Firesquids said:


> I want to get into Night on the Woods but I'm so bad at rhythm games.


The rhythm game parts of NITW are only a very small part of the gameplay. Don't let those stop you if you feel like you want to play it, it's a very good game. It's one of my favourites character and storywise.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2022)

Ultreia and i really enjoyed that game. I totally recommend it if you like point and click games.


----------



## Merielle (Jan 17, 2022)

I finally completed DQXI S today!  I still need to play VII and VIII (and X if it ever gets an offline mode English release, RIP), but XI is definitely my favorite of the main series that I've played, and I'd be very surprised if it loses that spot anytime soon.  I _highly_ recommend it to anyone interested in the series/JRPGs; there's a lot of references to previous games, but I think XI still stands on its own quite well.  Also, be sure to get the Definitive Edition if you're interested!
I'm honestly considering buying the DQXI off the Japanese eShop just so I can get the voice drama DLC, because _man_ I love these characters and I want to see more of them.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

Technically ACNH (not really an ending), but I finished all upgrades and got K.K to my island (FINALLY)


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2022)

Pokemon let's go Pikachu. I really like it because yellow was my first Pokemon game and it's very similar to it.


----------



## solace (Jan 25, 2022)

Final fantasy 7 remake. Looked beautiful on the PS5. Story is amazing, beautiful characters and playing on hard was quite the feat!


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2022)

Ori and the Blind Forest

I'm trying to get through the sequel now, but I don't love it as much as the first game.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 27, 2022)

The last game I finished was the 1995 Super Nintendo version of _Killer Instinct. _I beat the game on the hardest difficulty level with the incandescent Cinder (who has probably always been my favorite character, although Glacius, TJ Combo, Sabrewulf and Jago are also pretty great). It wasn't easy, but this time I got zero losses (this is how one later unlocks the secret of Eyedol. It's fine if you lose one or two times though). As far as fighting games for the SNES console go, this is one of the best. I actually like _Killer Instinct _more than any of the _Mortal Kombat_ or _Street Fighter _games that I've played. I just think it has better graphics, more exciting gameplay and a cooler soundtrack (each and every single character also has their own unique voices/SFX! Unlike MK. Can't recall if this also applies to SF though).  

8/10



Spoiler: Cinder's Ending


----------



## Merielle (Jan 30, 2022)

Finally finished Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team this evening at around 46 hours!  Completed the story and most of the post-game side quests, but skipped Wish Cave and Purity Forest.  I've done those type of dungeons in some of the other games and didn't feel like putting myself through _that_ again, ahahah. Being the first title in the PMD series, it's definitely a little rough in some places, but I still thought it was pretty good.  Some of the environments were really beautiful too; I love the pixel graphics of the early PMD games.  
As to where I'd rank it in the series overall, I'd still put Explorers of Sky and Super Mystery Dungeon higher, but I liked it a lot better than Gates to Infinity.  I'm looking forward to playing the remake at some point! ^^


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 4, 2022)

I finished _Super Mario 3 _yesterday (more specifically, the SNES version that is present on the _All-Stars _cartridge). Out of all the early Mario games up to this point, this is probably my most favourite. What makes the gameplay even more interesting on this one are the new abilities that Mario can utilize, such as the flying leaf/raccoon tail thingie and the Tanooki, Frog and Hammer Bros suits (although the last suit is more difficult to get ahold of). The map of all the worlds and levels was also a nice addition. Overall, _Super Mario 3 _is not only just a very nostalgic game, but it's also still a lot of fun.

8/10


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 4, 2022)

Last game I finished was FE:3H using Golden Deer path. Chose to marry Claude and boy was I miffed at the end.


----------



## ellarella (Feb 4, 2022)

baldur's gate: enhanced edition

one of my favorite series of video games! it warranted another playthrough. i'm going through the siege of dragonspear expansion for the first time now, and i'm quite liking it so far.


----------



## Pistolpixxie (Feb 17, 2022)

Outer Wilds. Such a good game. Totally recommend, especially for the story and soundtrack.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 26, 2022)

I just finished Pokemon Legends Arceus Story. It was a pretty fun Pokemon game and the most fun I've had in a long time. I hope the next one would be more exciting.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 26, 2022)

Pikmin 3 on Wii U! I play this game SO MUCHIE. I have HUNDREDS of hours in this game and I played it all the time when I was little. I have completed it so so many times. I probably have 100% it over 20 times. I LOVE finding the fruit and the exploration notes! ALL OF ITS JUST SO GOOD. I remember when I was little I liked exploring the places so I know where everything is located still! I still like playing the Wii U version better just because I like the touch controls, I know I am the only one lol. The switch version has a lot of QOL updates though. I played the switch version 100% 2 times but I LIKE TAPPING THE GAMEPAD UWU.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Feb 27, 2022)

I beat and 100%ed *Untitled Goose Game* yesterday. Definitely a short and enjoyable game.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 28, 2022)

I didn’t finish a game in a while, I believe the last one was Super Mario Odyssey a few years ago.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Feb 28, 2022)

I finished og luigi's mansion last week. The final boss is stupid hard cause of dev oversights that make it unfair


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 3, 2022)

I finished *Night in the Woods* last night. Fantastic game. It's very well-written and has a wonderful soundtrack. Definitely one I'll be replaying in the future.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

I completed Pokémon Brilliant Diamond today. I enjoyed it!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 3, 2022)

If it counts as "finishing" it, I completed the main story of Pokémon Legends: Arceus a few days ago. I'm still going through and working on completing the Pokédex, need to get around to catching the Legendaries, and still have the 



Spoiler



battle against Volo


 ahead of me.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 26, 2022)

I finished the 3DS remake of Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past early yesterday evening, at just over 91 hours, and I'd definitely recommend it.  Despite some minor awkwardness in a couple places (it could be a little bit laggy sometimes, and the map scaling sometimes felt oddly large in comparison to the characters), I found it very charming and really kind of flew through it.  The format of the story had kind of an episodic feel to it, but it kept things interesting throughout, and I never felt like it got to be formulaic or repetitive.  The characters (both party members and major NPCs) were really lively and interesting, as usual for DQ games, and it was easy to get attached to them quickly.  
The postgame dungeons were also a lot of fun and added a nice finishing touch to the story, though it'd be hard to discuss without major spoilers.  In short, you don't want to skip the secret boss fights.  There's also some short-but-sweet story DLC that unlocks after completing the main story, as well as some other DLC that can make your life a little easier (or give you an extra endgame challenge), so I'd recommend checking those out as well.


----------



## Dinosauuur (Mar 26, 2022)

I rarely finish games but I think the last game I did was NieR:Automata. Super fun game and the scenery was beautiful! The soundtrack was amazing too! I was still listening to it months after I finished playing.


----------



## Lumos (Mar 31, 2022)

Far Cry Primal ... Probably one of my favourites, I was obsessed! I've still got a couple of achievements to get, but I 100% finished the storyline/campaign (I don't really know what to call it!) and loved every minute I played  I was totally hooked on the game for a fair few months - taming Sabertooth tigers etc was probably my favourite thing


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2022)

Just finished GTA 5's Story Mode (for the 5th time)


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 4, 2022)

So I beat The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask twice recently in two different ways. First way was 100%ing it via the MM randomizer, where I randomized it so that I didn't start with either the Ocarina of Time or Song of Time and ended up spending 6 cycles trying to get both of them just so I could save. Stressful, but fun! It definitely changed the dynamic of the game to go from "try and complete as much as you can in one cycle" to "try and find the two things that let you actually save the game". Second way was vanilla MM via the NSO+EP service, where I did a low% glitchless run. It was honestly the hardest run I've ever done of MM, where I ended up struggling on Gyorg (8 attempts), Twinmold (3 attempts), and then Majora (dozens of attempts, several hours to actually beat them). That said, it was nice for a change given that I usually do pick up everything I can (which, in turn, makes the game easier), and it made beating Majora much, much more rewarding this time around.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2022)

I just finished the campaign for Halo Infinite. I kinda wish I hadn't rushed through it as much, but I did really enjoy the story.


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Apr 4, 2022)

Kirby and the Forgotten Land! I hope that game gets the Game of the Year Award!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 9, 2022)

Just finished the Minecraft Dungeons DLC single-player storyline!  It was a fun little dungeon crawler, cute story, and _god_ was it pretty even with Minecraft's signature blockiness.  I really liked the soundtrack too, so I might look into getting that in the future.  There's _definitely_ still plenty to do if I ever feel like coming back to it, but for now I'm happy with having cleared all the levels on Default difficulty.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 9, 2022)

I completed Banjo-Kazooie 100%


----------



## Neb (Apr 10, 2022)

I finished the main story and all of the side quests on Atelier Ryza. I wish I played this before the sequel. It’s decent on its own, but Atelier Ryza 2 is just the better game.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 15, 2022)

I 100%ed Banjo-Kazooie last night. Still a fantastic game all these years later.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hard to say, I haven't been playing games that have a sort of end. I suppose the last game I finished was Majora's Mask 3D, which was back in January 2021... I should really start playing Zelda more often. XD


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2022)

I just beat Kirby Star Allies today. 5 hours of gameplay and I'm not some heavy duty gamer. Rip. Cute game though, just wish it was longer. Glad I got it on sale because it is nowhere near worth $90CAD.



Spoiler



The final boss fight was just boring too. Basically a button masher. There were times where I didn't even move my character for a good ten seconds and the boss just sat there staring at me without attacking. Like what? I know it's a Kirby game but it was the easiest boss yet imo. Also Triple Deluxe had this same issue but I hate bosses that just come back, forcing you to fight it five more times in a row. It's just soooo boring for me.
I do have to say that the final boss *****ing out and saying all these random lines over and over all fast was creepy. I liked that as well as his theme.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 20, 2022)

Mass Effect Legendary Edition. I don't know why I haven't been playing this game before but I finished the trilogy in two weeks about a month ago. It was breathtakingly good and I cannot recommend it enough. I am now a fan and I want more! I can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Neb (Apr 20, 2022)

I finished the indie game Sephonie. It’s not my favorite game from the developer’s, but it still had great writing. I hope they make a sequel or spiritual successor that irons out the game’s flaws (namely the wonky physics).


----------



## Flicky (May 1, 2022)

The Smurfs Mission Vileaf. Cute game, if a bit too easy (especially when comparing it to the SNES/MegaDrive/MegaCD/DOS/'every other console of that era' game). 

My only disappointment is that 100% completion awards you absolutely nothing on the Switch, meaning you can basically run through the entire game and not even bother to pick up one item if you don't want to. I guess if I were playing on the PS4, I'd have gotten a trophy for it, at least.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (May 1, 2022)

i have no idea {don't play alot of games aside from New Leaf} but i would guess Mario 3, which was like a year ago xD


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 1, 2022)

A Link Between Worlds, I’ve owned the game for like a decade but never beat it until now lol


----------



## Newbiemayor (May 2, 2022)

I beat guilty party for the wii yesterday. A cute and silly little "whodunit" party game. Although a side effect is the (admittedly awesome) theme song will be stuck in my head for the next 2-3 business weeks


----------



## Merielle (May 4, 2022)

I completed Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani today after 60+ hours!  I did force-skip through the bad ends though.  I really adored this game—it's a fun slice-of-life/supernatural otome, with a ton of very likeable and interesting characters, and some very nice friendship vibes all around.  I'm definitely someone who prefers my otome on the milder side (indeed, the review that convinced me to get it described it as "an otome without landmines"), so this felt game felt right up my alley.  There's a lot of fun/interesting historical and mythological references too, and I feel like I learned quite a few things from playing this one!  The soundtrack is really good too.
The only problems I had with the game were no Etsuya route the CG quality being a bit hit-or-miss—certainly none of it's _bad_ by any means though, some of the art is just noticeably that much _better_—and, most unfortunately, an _incredibly_ lazy localization job by Aksys.  I'm not someone who's bothered by a few typos here and there, but the game is sadly riddled with typos, errors, inconsistencies, and several outright mistranslations.  More than once it felt like the translation was going off the script alone, with none of the audio or visual context.
I'm holding out hope that Dairoku will get a fandisc eventually, though I'm not sure how likely that is.  While I think it wrapped things up nicely enough, there's still plenty that a second game could explore.  Some of the coolest parts don't happen until the very end of certain routes, without much time to actually do anything with them. ;v; Most of the romance occurs pretty late in the routes, too, so I feel like it'd really benefit from some after-stories. Mainly, I just want more time with my faves, ahahaha.


----------



## Zerous (May 4, 2022)

Last week I finished playing Wandersong, which I really enjoyed. It's a short game, and pretty easy, but very funny and cute, and reminds me in different ways of Drawn to Life, and undertale.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

I finished Watch Dogs 2. Such a great game with a lot of action and the hacking was just impressive!


----------



## Bui (May 5, 2022)

I have a really bad tendency to not finish games that I start, even replays of ones I'd consider my favorites. Despite starting so many games over the last couple years, the only ones I actually finished were Mario Kart 8 DX (3 stars all cups right after the first wave of the new DLC released), Pokemon Platinum (only through the Pokemon League, there is still story left), and Majora's Mask on Wii Virtual Console.


----------



## Flicky (May 6, 2022)

Sonic Spinball. I used to only get as far as the second stage when I was a kid, so it's been great to complete it after all these years.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 7, 2022)

Finished Donkey Kong Country (SNES Online Switch) still a really great game.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 16, 2022)

Metroid Dread. Such a great game if you can handle being hunted down by EMMIs lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 22, 2022)

I finished Detroit Become Human. Oh man what a game that was. Its taught me that making decisions affects certain parts in life and you have to always be cautious of what you decide going forward that works for you.


----------



## Chrysopal (May 22, 2022)

Syberia 3. Eerie and addicting puzzle/mystery game on Switch


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 23, 2022)

Spider-Man Miles Morales. Fantastic game, even on the PS4.


----------



## Neb (Jun 10, 2022)

I beat Necrobarista Final Pour! This is definitely the best version of the game. The two new chapters give underrepresented characters some much needed screen time. It made the 5-10 hour story feel more complete. Sadly I doubt this game will ever have anything more than a cult following. Visual novels, especially western ones, tend to be unpopular unless there is some sort of gameplay gimmick. Aside from walking through the café in between chapters it’s just reading. Hopefully sharing my experiences with this game will at least get a few people to consider it.


----------



## VioletUV (Jun 12, 2022)

Bioshock 1. Found out I didn't get the good ending and I did not have the patience to play the whole thing again so just looked it up


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2022)

I finished Coffee Talk. I enjoyed the game quite a bit, but I agree with the consensus other people have given it. It lives in the shadow of its inspiration (Va-11 Hall-A) and it’s too short. The shorter stories, while well written, feel incomplete. I think a few more in-game weeks would’ve added a lot. Thankfully there is a sequel in the works. I hope it can give these characters the time they deserve. Although I don’t know how well it will hold up since the lead writer died.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 16, 2022)

Beat Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion and the laughs I got from that game were a plenty. If you want silly fun and a good soundtrack, I do suggest trying this game out


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

After over 25 hours I’ve completed all five routes of Code:Realize (three were best endings while two were good endings). This is one of the few visual novels that I have absolutely no complaints about. Everything about the game is solid. I’m looking forward to trying the fan discs in the future!


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 17, 2022)

Just finished Psychonauts this evening! Pretty old game, but I think it aged well. Visual style is just something I like, platforming isn't too complicated, really interesting characters, good dungeons in terms of themes and gameplay features, well, if you can really call person's mind a "dungeon" hahah(except for Meat Circus. That place is just...gross. Frick everything about it). My only complains is that camera acts wonky sometimes messing up platforming which can be frustrating and levitation feels a bit uncontrollable. But eh, this game is like, 17 years old. 
I realized that I really enjoyed this game because after credits I was like "man, I want more of this!", so I'm looking forward to grabbing it's sequel!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2022)

Fully finished? Wirewalk. It was a fun little indie game with GBC like graphics. I think it is on switch but I have mine on steam.


----------



## Mayor Fia (Jun 18, 2022)

The Great Ace Attorney. It was fun game. I'm glad I got it when it was on sale and as a combo pack with the 2nd game


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 18, 2022)

Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games Tokyo 2020.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 18, 2022)

Replayed What Remains of Edith Finch so my sister could experience it. Such an interesting story.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 18, 2022)

I just beat the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game that was released and man, that was such a fun trip and experience! From the game play to the music, everything about the game pretty much reminded me of playing in the arcades when I was younger!


----------



## Livia (Jun 18, 2022)

Battle for Bikini Bottom Rehydrated. It took me 20 hours. Some parts were really hard and took way too long for me to get through it. I still haven’t completed spongebobs dream area or the kelp forest, but I had enough golden spatulas to unlock the chum bucket lab and beat the final area.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 18, 2022)

Cloudpunk. Finally


----------



## Neb (Jun 28, 2022)

I finished AI: The Somnium Files Nirvana initiative. As usual of Kotaro Uchikoshi games I was blown away multiple times by the plot twists. It also keeps things open for another sequel…


----------



## Belle T (Jun 28, 2022)

I just finished _Chrono Trigger _(SNES version) for the first time.  Very cute, charming RPG.  I don't know why it's taken me until now to complete it.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

Elden Ring. Been a long time since I’ve been that excited about a game.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 29, 2022)

Ace Attorney: Apollo Justice!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 29, 2022)

Recently completed both Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge and Kirby and The Forgotten Land.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 30, 2022)

I finished the 3DS version of Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King today, and saw all four possible endings!  I think it's probably amongst my favorites in the series (although XI is still my favorite overall), and I definitely understand its popularity.  Aside from one or two things I think could've been executed a little better, I think it had a really incredible story and, as per Dragon Quest usual, a really compelling and lively cast.  
Also, I've gotta give major props to the voice actors for the party and most other major characters—some of the minor NPC's lines were kind of off, but the main cast totally owned their roles.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 6, 2022)

_Threads of Fate _was an RPG recommended to me by a friend of mine a couple of years ago.  As a PlayStation 1 game, it has aged rather terribly, and there are quite a few aspects of the game that are so bad that I wouldn't really blame anyone if it turned them off from completing the game.  But for what it is, I enjoyed myself.  It's not going to be revered as one of my favorites, but it had its charms.

Alongside that, I finally managed to get around to _Metroid Dread_, and I think it was absolutely worth the looooooooooong wait.  It's probably the best game in the series since _Super Metroid_.  So, so good.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 6, 2022)

I finished the main story of Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town (saw credits) but still plan on playing the post-game


----------



## June (Jul 7, 2022)

finished another replay of fire emblem: awakening lol kinda wish they'd reboot this or bring it to the switch u_u ngl kind of enjoy it more than three houses. but i guess it's a lil apples and oranges comparison because of some mechanics haha


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 8, 2022)

Last game I beat was Sonic Origins. On the surface, I enjoyed the game, but man, the audio tanks on Sonic 3, enough so that I wish they fixed it so the audio doesn't sound so compressed.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 8, 2022)

I recently finished BioShock Infinite and man what a game!
It was really different from the games I previously did but I loved it. I absolutely love the retro-futuristic aesthetic and the salts system was really cool. The scenario was brilliant, however the gameplay was not that incredible, fights really tend to be redundent.
I highly recommend it, it was really cool and I still have the DLCs to do which are amazing as well I've been told.
I'd like to try Bioshock 1&2 but I'm scared easily and I heard they're pretty scary games so I don't think I'll try them out.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 13, 2022)

Currently on the credits screen of _Final Fantasy IX.  _This was the first Final Fantasy game I ever played, back when I was but ten years old.  I never got very far, and I didn't own my own PlayStation at the time, so keeping up with it proved to be impossible.  Replaying it now, I expected to have some nostalgia for it and to think it was a good game as most Final Fantasy games are.  But I did not expect it would ultimately become one of my favorite video games of all time.  It's by no means perfect, but everything from the graphics (for their time; obviously they're extremely dated now) to the music to the story to the gameplay was all simply phenomenal.

It's just so very good, and I loved it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Flicky (Jul 19, 2022)

Completed Joe & Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics. I hadn't played the first (second? Congo's Caper seems to be linked to the series), but I enjoyed it, even if I didn't really understand the whole flowers thing (they always disliked them). The sprites were nice, especially the dinosaurs.


----------



## Shasaur (Jul 20, 2022)

It's been a while since I last properly finished a game, probably would have to be Undertale.  Most I got through recently was probably Outer Wilds, maybe about half-way. Though I did enter a Tribal Wars server about a month ago which I played on until I died, so I guess that kinda counts


----------



## Jubees Boribus (Jul 20, 2022)

Recently I beat all the Left 4 Dead 2 campaigns with my friends, it was insanely chaotic and fun. Though we took a long time to finish it since we all wanted to play on a harder difficulty, lol.


----------



## Franny (Jul 20, 2022)

i have a ton of unfinished games i need to get through. Tunic, Outer Wilds, RE4.

but most recently, i think in feb-march, i played Hypnospace Outlaw and VERY MUCH ENJOYED IT. i really love the 90s web aesthetic and this game scratched the itch i've had for it. very excited for the sequel, dreamsettler, to come out. it'll be early 2000s inspired and thats more relatable to me soooo, hype!!


----------



## oddbear (Jul 27, 2022)

me and my sister just finished the pacifist route of undertale and we are trying to finish the genocide route but she can’t get past undyne the undying :,)) stupid joycons
it’s the worst possible console to play the battles on because of the drift


----------



## Xolba (Jul 27, 2022)

my third play through of Elden Ring, such a good game


----------



## Franny (Jul 28, 2022)

i just finished stray & im cryin for real in the club rn


----------



## Belle T (Jul 29, 2022)

oddbear said:


> me and my sister just finished the pacifist route of undertale and we are trying to finish the genocide route but she can’t get past undyne the undying :,)) stupid joycons
> it’s the worst possible console to play the battles on because of the drift


I couldn't get past Sans on a working controller.  I can't imagine how literally impossible it would be with even the tiniest of Joycon malfunctions.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 31, 2022)

I last finished *Cyberpunk 2077*. Wasn't sure how I'd feel about it, but after I got through the slow beginning and the story really picked up, I ended up enjoying it. Even though there's still some technical limitations to playing it on an original PS4 (it can take a few seconds to load assets when going from point A to point B if you travel too quickly) that can be annoying to deal with at times, it ended up being a solid game after all the patches that have been made to it.


----------



## Belle T (Aug 5, 2022)

I finally got around to _Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars_.  Another game that seems tailor made specific to my interests and yet it took me awhile to actually get around to playing it.  It was a lot of fun.  Very easy, but enjoyable game.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 5, 2022)

Pokemon Legends Arceus. Been working on Cyberpunk 2077 lately though.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 5, 2022)

Super Mario Odyssey, I finished replaying it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 22, 2022)

xenoblade 3, definitely my choice for game of the year


----------



## Franny (Aug 25, 2022)

Hitman 1, now I'm into hitman 2 and I believe I'm almost done with it? I'm gonna finish the trilogy and then look into playing the spin offs. There is a lot of hitman games


----------



## Belle T (Aug 30, 2022)

Just finished _Phantasy Star II._

Good game, despite a very... rough translation.  But it is very exhausting.


----------



## Franny (Sep 1, 2022)

Franny said:


> Hitman 1, now I'm into hitman 2 and I believe I'm almost done with it? I'm gonna finish the trilogy and then look into playing the spin offs. There is a lot of hitman games


finished all three of them now! they're great games, but the story kinda fell off in the last one close to the end.  still, v good and enjoyed much. might try absolution.


----------



## broolow (Sep 10, 2022)

Sonic Colors. I went out of my way to grab every red star ring and it was quite fun. I only now just got the chance to play this game and i can definitely see why it's so well-regarded.


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 10, 2022)

I just finished Splatoon 3 story mode


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 17, 2022)

I finished up my initial playthrough of *Nier Replicant* today, getting ending A after taking a long pause soon after starting it due to the TBT Fair starting and just not having the time to resume playing it until recently. It's a pretty solid game, I enjoyed it. I definitely want to play it again at some point and get the other endings (which I also need to do with Nier Automata tbf).


----------



## PacV (Sep 19, 2022)

Super Mario Sunshine. I mean, this is like the 10th time i do it, but still the last game i finish.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Tinykin. Great indie game, one of the surprises of the year.


----------



## dude98 (Sep 23, 2022)

Live a Live. Best game I've ever played. A breath of fresh air because its short as well


----------



## Franny (Oct 4, 2022)

I finished two games this weekend.

Guild Wars 2: End of Dragons- Arenanet has really amped up their writing skills. It's not my favorite of the expansions story wise but the world is beautiful. The art direction is immaculate and is such a welcome change.

Disco Elysium- I would die for Kim Kitsuragi, I am obsessed with this game. I ended up being two political extremes in this game because I clicked through every dialogue option I could just to hear more of the narrators voice, it's like butter for my ears. It wasn't my intent but I did get a good (or joke?) Ending. Kim ended up liking me in the end and that's all I can ask for.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 6, 2022)

I finished Style Savvy: Styling Star today! ^^ It's the type of game that you can pretty much play as long as you want to, so I may well pop back into it in the future when I've got that dress-up game itch, but I think I'll be done with it for a while at least.

The story and characters are definitely on the twee side, but without feeling shallow or overly cutesy.  There's a lot of original songs in the game too—admittedly most of them weren't really my style of music, save for "Maria", which absolutely _slaps, _and "Radiance", which I really liked too.  (Music taste is a very subjective thing of course, so you might like the other songs better than I did!)
There's a _ton_ of clothes in this game in a wide array of styles, and there's a feature to design your own clothes via templates as well.  I honestly found the design feature a bit bare-bones and pretty limiting, but there's still potential for some really pretty outfits, and you can find some really nice designs made by other players as well.   As for character customization, there's a good amount of face options, although there's no body type options aside from height, and I wish there'd been more types of hairstyles available.  Furniture for your apartment is also a bit lacking, but there's plenty for your boutique.

The customer request system did feel a_ little_ wonky at times (I had a girl request hiking boots, then leave in disgust when I offered her an item called "Hiking Boots"), but if you're feeling mischievous, there is _great _opportunity to commit fashion crimes.  I enjoyed putting characters into ridiculous ensembles that no reasonable person would ever be caught dead in almost as much as I enjoyed fulfilling requests seriously, and it's pretty fun playing around to see just how much you can get away with.  There's a good variety of requests and even some short side-storylines, so it's still enjoyable to just play as intended.  And while it does result in some... strange responses from customers sometimes, the request system is a bit more complicated than it looks—you'll usually have plenty of creative freedom, but you can't just mindlessly throw anything and everything together either.

Overall, I thought it was a really cute little game, despite some awkwardness in some areas.  I got a lot more out of it than I expected to, and I'll most likely try out the other games in the series in the future.


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

I finished Tales of Berseria! It’s a 10/10 game to be honest. The story is incredible and the battle system is fun and engaging. Sure the backtracking and lack of proper fast travel sucks, but everything else about the game is fantastic. I can’t believe the majority of Tales fans dislike this game.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 23, 2022)

i finished watching a video of the gameplay of 'before your eyes' on youtube if this counts. maybe not, in which case the last of us from a little while go - maybe easter??


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 27, 2022)

Just finished Trails of Cold Steel IV. Love this series so much, it concluded the erebonia arc wonderfully. Can't wait for Trails into Reverie


----------



## Neb (Oct 27, 2022)

Peach_Jam said:


> Just finished Trails of Cold Steel IV. Love this series so much, it concluded the erebonia arc wonderfully. Can't wait for Trails into Reverie


That’s such a great series. If you have the chance you should try Trails From Zero too! The official English version just released a few weeks ago.


----------



## tadpolecowboy (Oct 28, 2022)

Metal Gear Solid 3! I've watched a friend play most of the MGS games, and now I'm playing them for the first time and showing them to my brother. I absolutely love the series, especially 2 and 3.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 28, 2022)

Beacon Pines on Xbox. Full story and all the achievements.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 29, 2022)

I most recently finished There Is No Game: Wrong Dimension. I liked it a lot. I even got all the achievements for it, since I enjoyed it enough to keep messing with it after I was done with the main game. I don't always do that, so that's noteworthy.


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 29, 2022)

just finished cyberpunk 2077, very breathtaking definitely something everyone should experience at least once
my rating:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 29, 2022)

Miitopia. Well, the main story, at least. I'm doing some post-game stuff now, but now I can finally say I beat a game recently. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)

Pokemon X Nuzlocke that I beat.  Now I'm pretty far into Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon.  Reliving my 3DS days!


----------



## Belle T (Oct 30, 2022)

Having finally finished the game and having spent an inane amount of time that I normally wouldn't to complete all the side content, _NieR Automata _might be one of my favorite games at the moment.  I'm primarily a retro RPG fan, but from the outset, NieR Automata looked like something special.  The setting, the story, the gameplay, the characters.  And I'm so happy to say that the long wait to play it (for me, not for people who buy sensible consoles like the PS4 or invest in a decent gaming PC) was well and truly worth it.

It is _devastatingly _sad in places, but despite that, it left me with a feeling of hope and catharsis.  I would have liked to have played some of the other games in the NieR series, as it appears the additional context gained from those would make certain plot threads more impactful, but even as a standalone experience, it's rare I find a game that meets *all* the check boxes of (a) protagonist I like to play as, (b) good story, (c) compelling and emotional story that asks you to examine the game beyond the surface level text and to actually engage with it on an intellectual and metatextual level.

Just a very good game overall.  Thank you so much, Yoko Taro!!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 30, 2022)

Finished playing the 2022 remake of Ib just now, after just under four hours! ^^ Got the ending I wanted and, while I'm not going for full completion on this one, I did do a quick little replay so I could go through the bonus areas that unlock after your first playthrough.  Also viewed 146/150 paintings!
I was worried I wouldn't handle it well because I'm not always the best with intense parts in games, but I actually did just fine after all.  There's a few chases and scares, but it's mainly more creepy/unsettling than anything.  There's also a lot of more-or-less oddly cute elements to it, and the characters are very charming.  Great indie pixel game, glad I finally played it for myself after falling in love with it through Youtube playthroughs several years back.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 31, 2022)

oh geez.. probably Fallout 4? I don't really usually play the type of game that can be 'finished'


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> Pokemon X Nuzlocke that I beat.  Now I'm pretty far into Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon.  Reliving my 3DS days!



Beat Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon's main story today!  Between this and Pokemon X, my Pokemon itch has been fully satisfied... at least until Pokemon Scarlet/Violet are released.  :]


----------



## Belle T (Nov 6, 2022)

I finished Final Fantasy IV last night.  I think I prefer some of the later games, but I can understand why IV is still a beloved part of the franchise.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 6, 2022)

I finished Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas last night to complete *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition*. I'm glad I was able to finally experience all three of GTA 3, GTA Vice City, and GTA San Andreas. Although the remaster definitely could've been handled better in some aspects, it's fairly solid overall.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 14, 2022)

I finally sat down and completed Ori: The Will of The Wisps this past weekend.

Both games are really beautiful.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2022)

The Destroy All Humans 2 remake on Steam.

That was a game I loved in my childhood and seeing both 1 and 2 remade was amazing.


----------



## PacV (Dec 4, 2022)

Pokemon Violet (the story not 100%)


----------



## Flicky (Dec 9, 2022)

Yoshi's Story on the Switch.

It's possibly the easiest game I've ever played, but it's very charming.


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 9, 2022)

Probably Dragon Quest XI on the Switch. Maybe.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 17, 2022)

The last game I beat was *Pokemon Scarlet* a couple weeks back. Pretty fun Pokemon game despite its glaring flaws.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 18, 2022)

Decided that I'm finished with Pokémon Platinum! ^^ I didn't go completionist with it by any means ahaha, but I'm finished with all the postgame story and caught all the available legends and all that.  I was going to try and fill out my Pokédex a bit more, but I got tired of it after a while (plus, I still have Legends: Arceus for a similar type of grind).  There's always a chance I'll decide to come back to Platinum now and again, of course, but at least for now I think I'm ready to be done with it.


----------



## apeisland (Dec 18, 2022)

Ape out ! It is a short game and I finished it in four days. It was so much fun and the speical last level was super exciting ❤


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

I beat Pokémon Violet about a week or two after its release. I really enjoyed it despite my favorite Pokémon not being in the game. I play very few games that can actually “be finished.” I’m more of a sports gamer, so I don’t find myself in this thread all that often.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 31, 2022)

The final game I beat for this year was *Psychonauts 2*. Great game, a worthy sequel to the original.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 3, 2023)

The original Pokemon Snap on N64! It was a fun game with funny voice acting for the Pokemon and being able to interact with them was really cute. The puzzles and hidden secrets were fun to discover as well. Unfortunately, the game was really short (beat it in one sitting).


----------



## Flicky (Jan 3, 2023)

If getting to the credits counts as finishing a game, Mario Party Superstars! I'm not too big on remakes overall, but this one was great.


----------



## Belle T (Jan 3, 2023)

I just recently finished _Bravely Default II_.  Having played none of the previous Bravely games, I can perhaps understand from that perspective how the game might be a major step downward.  But I thought it was fun.  It was awfully generic, I suppose, but also quite charming despite it?  I'm not going to make any pretenses of it being some misunderstood masterpiece, but I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2023)

I beat the main story in _Cult of the Lamb_ yesterday. Working on trophy clean-up now.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 6, 2023)

Completed *Stray*. Genuinely loved every moment except for one chase sequence, thinking about trying to platinum it (something I seldom do with any game these days). My only wish is that it was longer.


----------

